# Help Needed!



## thehbomb101 (21/6/16)

So I recently received a gift from a friend to make diy liquid which I'm very excited about!but I struggle to find recipes including all of my flavours , I generally prefer a 0nic as this will mostly be a chain vape juice and I would prefer a 70/30 blend , I've attached a picture of all of my flavourings and would love to hear what you guys come up with !






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thehbomb101 (21/6/16)

I was perhaps thinking of a peppermint icecream or a lemon cheesecake but I have near to no idea of how I should do it 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (21/6/16)

5% Ice Cream
1% Custard
0.7% Peppermint
1.5% Cheesecake 
0.2% Hazelnut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/6/16)

Peppermint @ .5%
Vanilla bean ice cream @ 5%
Vanilla custard @ 1%
Cheesecake @ 3%

Just off the top of my head

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ (21/6/16)

I have attempted a mustard milk with

TFA Strawberry Ripe @ 6%
TFA Vanilla bean Ice Cream @ 8%

Still steeping but smells good, drop taste was good too.

Original clone recipe called for normal TFA Strawberry, not Strawberry Ripe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (21/6/16)

Steep it for 14days

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (21/6/16)

Another one

6% Strawberry Ripe
4% Cheesecake
2% Ice cream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/6/16)

Lol almost same recipes

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ShamZ (21/6/16)

@VapeSnow and @Sickboy77 those recipes look similar, what does it taste like?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/6/16)

Havent made it, but could work out very nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (21/6/16)

2% cinnamon Danish
4% Custard
0.5 Hazelnut 
3% Ice Cream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (21/6/16)

@thehbomb101 
Sign up on http://e-liquid-recipes.com/ 
Enter your stash of flavours and it will give you the recipes you can make.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## thehbomb101 (21/6/16)

Thank you everyone for making this such an easy task , I'll be trying out as many of these recipes as possible 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AhVape (7/3/17)

Richio said:


> @thehbomb101
> Sign up on http://e-liquid-recipes.com/
> Enter your stash of flavours and it will give you the recipes you can make.


HOLY VAPE ALMIGHTY 

Been signed onto e-liquid for so long and never knew i could do this
thank you for this post

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------

